# Beef Roast!



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Love this stuff!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello Paymaster. I think I may speak for all of us who read your threads/posts, What is your address and what time is dinner ? Looks like every meal you fix is fit for a king.:beer:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Y'all. 
Love cookin, eat'n and post'n pics of the same!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

OK, I"m not one to complain (yeah, yeah, OK - I AM one to complain) but where is the recipe????


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

stumpy said:


> Hello Paymaster. I think I may speak for all of us who read your threads/posts, What is your address and what time is dinner ? Looks like every meal you fix is fit for a king.:beer:


You said it stumpy! Have thought the same thing many many times.
Comfort food at its best!


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

If it tastes as good as you make it look ya have some killer meals. I love to cook and think I,m prettygood but your food looks so much better.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Paymaster do you deliver to Baltimore? I love roast beef prepared exactly like yours. My God that looks *GOOD*.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks delicious!...I'm having some friends over for the weekend and I needed a little inspiration..


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Beef roast*

don't require a recipe. You can't screw it up.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks excellent Paymaster.
Brand don't be a Hater. Maybe you should stick to goats testicles or whatever it is you all grill up there.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*How*

did you read hate in a simple post. Explain!!!!!!!!. And yes it was a great looking meal. But you just can't hurt a beef roast unless you burn it up. Granted, what you cook with it and what you put in it will make a difference in taste. but you cook it to indivual taste anyway. Pay puts up some gourmet recipes and I thank him for it and have asked for a couple, but I don't need a recipe for beef roast, therefore I didn't post back. The more I read you, the more I wonder about you.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Was not my intent for my pics to start fusses.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*I know that Paymaster.*

You post some great stuff. Got probably 1/2 dozen bookmarked in my recipe section on favorites. Keepem comin. And there's no fuss as far as I'm concerned. I can't speak for anyone else.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Ah, a roast thread.

I will be having one this evening.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> Ah, a roast thread.
> 
> I will be having one this evening.



and.... Deeeeelicious.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Dude,*

all the prime ingredients for a fine roast. Looks great and don't get any better. Unless you could look out and see snow flyin.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Mmmm looks good.

Stupid question, but with my oven having issues, could I do a roast in my crock pot?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Cdog said:


> Mmmm looks good.
> 
> Stupid question, but with my oven having issues, could I do a roast in my crock pot?


Sure. Crockpots are great for roast. 

I actually didn't use the oven at all; that was all cooked on the stovetop. (not in the glass pan, of course.)


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

dudeondacouch said:


> Sure. Crockpots are great for roast.
> 
> I actually didn't use the oven at all; that was all cooked on the stovetop. (not in the glass pan, of course.)


Cool, I am gonna have to try that out. My crock pot has been sitting idle since I got my smoker LOL.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Clay,*

I have several pots. Slow and fast. You only need one, that being the fast cooker since you can dial it back for slow cooking also. Very rarely do I use the slow cooker. Fast cookers are most versital, meaning you set it and and can get it out quicker, since it will boil.. Kinda like Rons informational on his rotiserre show. In a hurry, crank the fast cooker up and letter eat. Or dial low in the AM and eat in the evening. Great piece of work for a working man.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> Kinda like Rons informational on his rotiserre show.


Showtime!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Might just because I was raised around a wood stove,*

but it seems to taste better cooked on a wood stove. Or on a stove top for that matter. Maybe cause you can watch it and smell it all along.


----------

